# CONTROLING TRACK POWER



## BIGD2039 (Jan 22, 2010)

HI, I"M KIDDA A BEGINNER AT ALL THIS AND HAVE I PRETTY GOOD SIZE SET UP INDOORS, AND RUNNING IT ANILOG, NOT READY OR HAVE THE MONEY YET TO SWITCH ALL LOCOS TO DIGITAL, SO I WANTED TO KNOW IF THERE WAS A WAY TO CONTROL MY TRANK POWER, FOR EXAMPLE, WOULD LIKE TO PULL A LOCO ONTO A SECTION OF TRACK TURN THAT SECTION OFF, AND PULL OUT AND RUN ANOTHER LOCO WITH OUT HAVE TO REMOVE THEM EVERY TIME. I HAVE SEEN IT DONE BEFORE ON A HO SET UP, DIDNT REALLY UNDERSTAND HOW ITS DONE THOUGH. LOOKING FORWARD TO SOME FEED BACK FOR ANYONE. THANKS FOR THE HELP -DEREK


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

hello bigD, 

if you got only one powerpack, the easiest way would be, to separate the different sections. 
give each separate section its own feeding cables from the powerpack. and give these cables simple on-off switches. 

if you got more than one powerpack, connect the best to the mainline and the other(s) to your separated sections.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi BigD, 
Kormsen forgot to mention that you'll need insulating rail joiners/clamps to make sections of track isolated.... 

First make the isolated sections, then run leads from your power pack to each section, keep an eye on polarity, with simple on/off swtiches. 
Park an engine in a siding, turn off that section and power up another to bring out a different loco.... 
Cost: wire, switches and insulating railclamps/joiners 

Welcome aboard. 

John 

A note on Net-Ettiquit; ALL CAPS is considered Shouting.... some take Offense


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

These may help - http://www.nmra.org/beginner/wiring.html 
http://retailers.kalmbach.com/TSS/C...spread.pdf 
There are also some good books on the topic I read when I was a kid 35 years ago! 

-Brian


----------



## BIGD2039 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks for all the tips guys. i did see LGB makes a small peice of track with a black thing in the middle, called a track isolater. is that whats its for. So thoses would have to be installed between my main line and my turn outs, and feed each turn out with a seperate power pack and wire each one with a type of disconecting switch. letting me park locos with out taking them off everytime. that make sence now, if im correct..................right? thanks again guys. and thanks for the ettiquit tip totalwreaker, never thought of that. not much of computer guy. haha


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By BIGD2039 on 16 Feb 2010 04:58 PM 
thanks for all the tips guys. i did see LGB makes a small peice of track with a black thing in the middle, called a track isolater. is that whats its for. So thoses would have to be installed between my main line and my turn outs, and feed each turn out with a seperate power pack and wire each one with a type of disconecting switch. letting me park locos with out taking them off everytime. that make sence now, if im correct..................right? thanks again guys. and thanks for the ettiquit tip totalwreaker, never thought of that. not much of computer guy. haha 

What you want is a small plastic clip that looks like a squared off plastic rail joiner. Both LGB and AristoCraft make them and sell them in bags of four for ~$4. Split Jaw and others make more fancy (=$$$) versions. You only need to put it in one of the two rails to insulate a section.


----------

